# Air Upshur Farm Engine



## steam58 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is ic project i started years ago then i change it to an air engine.
 _________________________________________________


----------



## steam58 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks


----------



## cfellows (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice looking engine. Hmmm, that valve arrangement looks hauntingly familiar... :big:

Chuck


----------



## steam58 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes it is. Thanks for the idea. There are 2 ball valve in it. So simple


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 28, 2010)

Steam, Congratulations! I like it a lot! :bow:

I was just thinking about what it would take to convert one of my Upshur's to run on air.

Unbelievable coincidence.

I like the color of the flywheels too. ;D

EDIT: Sorry about my lousy spelling. :wall:

-MB


----------



## cfellows (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd love to hear it run. Any chance of a video?

Chuck


----------



## winklmj (Dec 29, 2010)

Black (anodizing?) against the engine-turning looks nice. Good job.


----------



## steam58 (Jan 1, 2011)

It is a black oxide.


----------



## 1hand (Jan 1, 2011)

That's a beauty! Thm:

Would love the hear her run!

Any chance for some plans, must be your own design??????


Matt


----------



## steam58 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here a video of it running.
It's the first time i used the video camera.
You are getting a bonus of some music to.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_OQaBHIWrE[/ame]


----------



## steam58 (Jan 1, 2011)

1hand  said:
			
		

> That's a beauty! Thm:
> 
> Would love the hear her run!
> 
> ...


There was plans in a magazine for it as a ic engine years ago that i start to make two of and i am still trying to get the other one to run as a ic engine.
I came across this site and it got me working on then again.
Then i found the post from cfellows on his air engine and change one of then to this engine.
As i had made air and steam engine before and was sure i could get it to run on air.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 1, 2011)

It runs and sounds great! It's nice to see my valve design showing up in other engines. What's the bore and stroke of that engine?

Chuck


----------



## steam58 (Jan 2, 2011)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> It runs and sounds great! It's nice to see my valve design showing up in other engines. What's the bore and stroke of that engine?
> 
> Chuck


It is 3/4" by 1"

Jay


----------

